# Catalytic Converter System



## Lionhead (Jun 19, 2008)

I would like to know which of the two systems for recovering pmg's from the honeycomb of the converter is the most effective. The High Temp Induction Tilt Furnace or a High Temp Vacuum Furnace. Also, if anyone knows the process of crushing the honeycomb and then using the Vacuum Furnace, it would be greatly appreciated. I will most likely leave the refining to the big guys. Any information on this topic will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 23, 2008)

I had a deal set up with a dallas refinery to use his induction furnace, he called in an "expert" and was told an induction furnace would not do the job well, no specifics unfortuantly, but the refiner guy wanted me to find him a small plasma arc furnace like techemet has, Im busy with another project right now, so I dropped the pursuit of the pot O' rhodium at the end of the rainbow for now,,,, I think the difficulty in using an induction would be the proper slag,,,,,, and the guys that know aint' sayin' ,,,,,Frog


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 6, 2013)

I think the key here is Cryolite


----------

